# Update von ungerenderten p:column innerhalb von p:panelGrid



## SubSonniC (24. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

Ich versuche einzelnen p:column Komponenten innerhalb eines panelGrid per Ajax upzudaten. Diese Elemente sind standardmäßig mit rendered="false" versehen. Per ValueChangeEvent wird das Render-Attribut aber auf true gesetzt.

Da bekanntlich nicht gerenderete Elemente nicht im DOM erscheinen und daher auch nicht upgedated werden können, habe ich wie aus der Doku von Primefaces bekannt ein putputPanel drum herum gebaut und update nun dieses.

Doch scheint es auch so zu sein, das putputPanel nicht als Kind von p:gridPanel definiert ist und Primefaces daher alle Kindelemente von putputPanel ignoriert. Ich habe das ausprobiert indem ich die rendered-Attribute alle auf true gesetzt habe.

Gibts dafür schon eine Lösung? An dieser Stelle schon mal vielen Danke.

Primefaces 4
Java EE 7
java version "1.7.0_21"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_21-b11)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 23.21-b01, mixed mode)
Eclipse Keppler - 20130919-0819
ArchLinux - 3.14.1-1-ARCH


```
<p:panel width="1000" height="380">
    <p:panelGrid id="newCustomerAgreementDetails" cellpadding="4" styleClass="borderlessPanelGrid">
    <p:row>						
        <p:outputPanel autoUpdate="true" id="newCustomerPowerSystemInstalledPowerGroup">
            <p:column id="newCustomerPowerSystemInstalledPowerLabel" rendered="#{customerPM.newCustomerAgreementProducerRenderFlag}">
		 <h:outputText value="Installierte Leistung (kW/h): " />
		 <h:outputText style="color: red;" value="*" />
	    </p:column>
	    <p:column id="newCustomerPowerSystemInstalledPowerContent" rendered="#{customerPM.newCustomerAgreementProducerRenderFlag}">
		  <p:inputText id="newCustomerPowerSystemInstalledPowerInput" tabindex="6" style="width: 250px; margin-right: 50px;" value="#{customerPM.currentCustomerAgreement.powerSystem.installedPower}" required="true" requiredMessage="Keine Installierte Leistung angegeben!" />
                  <p:message for="newCustomerPowerSystemInstalledPowerInput" display="tooltip" />
	     </p:column>
        </p:outputPanel>					
     </p:row>

     <p:row>
	<p:column>
	    <h:outputText value="Stromproduzent: " />
	</p:column>
	<p:column>
	    <p:selectBooleanCheckbox tabindex="5" value="#{customerPM.currentCustomerAgreement.producer}" valueChangeListener="#{customerPM.onSelectNewCustomerAgreementProducer}">
	        </p:selectBooleanCheckbox>
	    </p:column>										
        </p:row>
    </p:panelGrid>
</p:panel>
```


----------

